# I Love rich guys (but not in a gay way)



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I just found this on ebay http:www.ebay.com/itm/130718571079, The guy bought it four years ago and never even took it off the pallet, could not pass it up at that price,it appears to have everything,Including the PTO pump for the hydraulics, NO MORE HAND DUG TRENCHES, YAHOO,Anybody have one of these,or can tell me if I got the great deal I think I did. (I sure hope so ,I already hit the buy now button,just have to arrange pick up now) While your checking it out,click the other items for sale link and check out this guys house,INCREDIBLE


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Link broken here. Can you link to his other items or give his username?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

just fixed the link, try it now


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Never can seem to find deals like that here in Idaho. It would be $2000 new and selling for $3000.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Great buy! roughly half price. I'd have made the trip to Fort Meyers, myself. It appears that he has a way of loading it for you, too.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Wow, that's a bargain -you never see any half decent B/H's for that price in my neck of the woods.....take your time & keep it "smooth" on the hyd if you have never operated one before & it will last a long time........& if do any major firewood cutting, once you have the hang of it maybe fit a "thumb" or grapple.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Watch you don't put a ding in his mercedes getting that hoe out of the garage!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was looking at the other stuff he is selling, maybe he ain't so rich after all, as it looks like he is selling everything including his home. Glad that you got a good deal on the back hoe. I liked the Willys Jeep, but it's priced too high for my budget.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Watch you don't put a ding in his mercedes getting that hoe out of the garage!


 
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

And that is a bargain!!!!!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm pickin it up tommarow ,will post some pics when I get it home,cant wait to start playin with it,thanks for all the positive feedback


----------

